# We are in trouble...



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

We are in trouble... 

The population of this country is 300 million. 

160 million are retired. 

That leaves 140 million to do the work. 
There are 85 million in school. 
Which leaves 55 million to do the work. 

Of this there are 35 million employed by the federal government. 
Leaving 15 million to do the work. 

2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied with killing Osama 
Bin-Laden. 
Which leaves 12.2 million to do the work.

Take from that total the 10.8 million people who work for state and city 
Governments. 
And that leaves 1.4 million to do the work. 

At any given time there are 188,000 people in hospitals. 
Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work. 

Now, there are 1,211,998 people in prisons. 
That leaves just two people to do the work.

You and me. 

And there you are, 
Sitting on your ass, 
At your computer, 
reading jokes. 

Nice. Real nice.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (May 2, 2008)




----------



## coabienjames (May 2, 2008)

Nice antics my friend.


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

That's a good one, Chris....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2008)

hey...get the phone!


----------



## pbfoot (May 2, 2008)

sad fact is it's almost true


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 2, 2008)

Love it!    

TO


----------



## Catch22 (May 2, 2008)

Hahaha, I was believing it for a while!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 2, 2008)

same here!


----------



## Heinz (May 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

Now how the H*ll did you know I was sittin' on my *ss on the computer, reading....


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

Good one adler


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2008)




----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2008)

It's Sunday! I get to goof off on the internet on Sunday!


----------

